# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  On the Banks of the Ohio Bluegrass Festival

## dan@kins

Come one come all to the 1st annual BOTOFest. #March 24th and 25th.

This festival will be held at The Galt House in Louisville Kentucky where the IBMA awards were once held. #

Hosted by Bluegrass Anonymous the fastest growing Bluegrass Association on Earth.

I think quite a few BA folks post and read here but I'm so excited about this festival that I just had to put up a post!

Performers include:

The Betweeners
Audie Blaylock & Redline
Dale Ann Bradley
Cherryholmes
Michael Cleveland
J.D. Crowe
Doyle Lawson & Quicksilver
Hog Operation
Lost Mill String Band
Mountain Heart

http://www.galthouse.com/
http://www.botofest.com/
http://www.bluegrass-anonymous.org/ 

OK, so who's coming?

See y'all there!

----------


## Steve Perry

I'mo be there!

Steve Perry

----------


## dan@kins

Excellent! Anyone else planning to attend BOTOFest?

----------


## dan@kins

I can't believe Steve and I are the only Mando Cafe'ers attending this festival?

----------


## kyblue

I'll be there.

Paula

----------


## dan@kins

Great Paula! We met at the FQMS Sam Bush event.

I look forward to seeing you there.

----------


## John Hill

Despite my moniker, I live here in the 'Ville and I'm sure I'll run by if I'm in town that weekend.

John

----------


## kyblue

Dan,

Looking forward to it. Have reservations at the Galt House and so do some of my friends from Lex, I think. Look for a canary yellow Peg case, can't miss me.  

Paula

----------


## dan@kins

It'll be tough to miss that Pag case.

I'd like to see your new two point.

I've got a two point mandolin as well. It was my first 'nice' mandolin. I'll bring it along.

----------


## Steve Perry

If y'all see a guy with a Sumi mandolin that's not Mike B, then it'll probably me.  #Stop and say Howdy.

Steve Perry

----------


## dan@kins

Wow, you play a Sumi aye? Nice!

Yea, I like Mike's.

I'll keep my eyes peeled.

I pick an F9 or my Two Point. Its a Spicewood but no one really knows anything about Spicewood mandolins cept a few folks down in Martin County Ky! A friend makes them.

I might have my guitar as well. D18GE.

----------


## John Hill

dan@kins, who in Martin Co. makes them? I'm from Floyd County and would be interested to know who's making them.

Thanks,

John

----------


## dan@kins

James(Jim) Webb.

----------


## dan@kins

BOTO is just around the corner! #Come one come all! #You can even bring your b#%$jo pickin friends!

----------


## kyblue

Hey, I'd be interested to hear what kind of mandos people are bringing. There are quite a few builders that I still haven't seen or heard their work.

I'll have my Duff A5 2pt, and may bring my Brock octave if anyone wants to give it a try.

Paula

----------


## Steve Perry

I'll have my new Sumi F.

Paula, I'd like to give that Octave a spin if you decide to bring it.

So... #is there gonna be a Cafe gathering? #I'll be there Friday and probably most of the day Saturday.

Steve Perry

----------


## kyblue

> is there gonna be a Cafe gathering


Sounds good to me. I'll offer up my room, and refreshments, if someone wants to suggest a time. 

Paula

----------


## dan@kins

I'm game! I'll be there Friday mid-day. I'm game for about any time y'all come up with.

----------


## keymandoplyr

mnjohn would that be Floyd co Ind or Ky ?? Im over in Floyds Knobs !!

----------


## John Hill

That would be Floyd Co. Ky., way back east from Louisville, but I live in the 'Ville now.

John

----------


## kyblue

Where is everyone?

East Tower #784

Paula

----------


## MandoCommando

My girlfriend and I volunteered, I worked the ticket table and t-shirt shop... did I serve anyone here? I have glasses and I was wearing a red hoody friday and a tan sweater saturday!

----------

